# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  بهترین کتاب فارسی اموزش sql server 2008

## solitary

سلام دوستان
با توچه به تجربه و استفاده ای که  دوستا ن تا به حال در مورد sql داشتند در خواست معرفی یک کتب فارسی زبان برای sql server 2008  رو دارم البته معرفی جز جستجو در اینترنت و کتاب های الکترونیک  رو لطف کنید .
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## solitary

نمایشگاه کتاب نزدیکه یکی نمی تونه یک کتاب معرفی کنه؟ عجب!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## حسین خانی

با سلام   :لبخند: 

کتاب   "آموزش SQL Server 2008"   نوشته Robin Dewson و ترجمه مهندس حبیب فروزنده دهکردی

شاید بهترین نباشه ولی برای شروع خوبه !!!

موفق باشید ...

----------

